# SURVEY: How many moving traffic violations have you received in your life?



## mc250f (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm doing a project in my Stats class and could use your help.

If you could, give your gender and the total number of moving traffic violations (speeding, reckless driving, etc) you've received in your life. 

Thanks!


----------



## silver (Sep 26, 2012)

mc250f said:


> I'm doing a project in my Stats class and could use your help.
> 
> If you could, give your gender and the total number of moving traffic violations (speeding, reckless driving, etc) you've received in your life.
> 
> Thanks!



Male and 0

Are you controlling for age? Or any other factors?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 26, 2012)

Male. Two that I've been actually ticketed for. 
Pulled over three or four more times with warnings.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 26, 2012)

Male , 0


----------



## mc250f (Sep 26, 2012)

silver said:


> Male and 0
> 
> Are you controlling for age? Or any other factors?



No I am not. The reason being is because I am basing my project off a claim which was about gender. Therefore, age, driving experience, and the amount one drives can't be taken into account for this survey. However, those are all factors which skew my data, which I must list when presenting the project. 

The project is also along the lines of showing how biased and unrealistic certain surveys performed can be.


----------



## silver (Sep 26, 2012)

mc250f said:


> No I am not. The reason being is because I am basing my project off a claim which was about gender. Therefore, age, driving experience, and the amount one drives can't be taken into account for this survey. However, those are all factors which skew my data, which I must list when presenting the project.
> 
> The project is also along the lines of showing how biased and unrealistic certain surveys performed can be.



Okay. That just seems silly. So are you trying to reproduce the claim, or determine if it is "correct"?


----------



## mc250f (Sep 26, 2012)

silver said:


> Okay. That just seems silly. So are you trying to reproduce the claim, or determine if it is "correct"?



Both. I'm trying to determine if the claim they have is correct by recreating it through my own survey styles. For example, I'm getting a total of (100) data pieces, and I'm collecting them from various sources, one being here. My style of collecting this data is convenience and voluntary sampling. Both of which are biased and really can't fully represent a population. 

This is an intro to Stats class, so its trying to show us the steps in conducting a survey as well as show us the areas we will come across with bias when collecting our data.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 26, 2012)

Male, 0.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 26, 2012)

There's only a handful of females that even post here (can think of maybe 4 regulars), so there's some skewed data for you...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 26, 2012)

Does it count if I got pulled over and not issued a ticket?

If it counts, then 3.

If not, 0.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2012)

Male and one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 26, 2012)

Male. 0.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 26, 2012)

Female, 2


----------



## Anjel (Sep 26, 2012)

Female 3


----------



## SSwain (Sep 26, 2012)

Male
42 yrs old

4 tickets

 (2 at 18 yr old)
 (1 at 22 yr old)
 (1 at 26 yr old)


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 26, 2012)

Male, about six? (five speeding, one for toddler daughter taking off seatbelt and standing on back bench of van staring at CHP car behind us).

This is over 42 years.


----------



## mc250f (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the responses so far everyone


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 26, 2012)

Female, 0


----------



## scoot (Sep 26, 2012)

Female, 2


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2012)

Male, 2.


----------



## Gorgeousgeorge (Sep 26, 2012)

Male, and a big goose egg (0). But I am also only 23


----------



## xrsm002 (Sep 26, 2012)

Male 0


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 26, 2012)

I win I win. Where do I get my chicken dinner?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 26, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I win I win. Where do I get my chicken dinner?


----------



## Porta (Sep 26, 2012)

Female, 28, 4 tickets.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 27, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


>



For the sweet love of all that's Holly, MAKE THAT STOP!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 27, 2012)

Male, 40's.  Two that were 20 years apart.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 27, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Male, about six? (five speeding, on*e for toddler daughter taking off seatbelt and standing on back bench of van staring at CHP car behind us)*.
> 
> This is over 42 years.


This is what she was actually doing...


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 27, 2012)

Alright guys, lets keep this on topic and family friendly....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Male. Zero.

So far, by my count, the females lead in total citation count...... :lol:


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Male. In 38 years
2 speeding tickets. One I was able to get thrown out.
1 failure to stop at a sign.
1 failure to display current plates.

 None of which happened in the last 26 years.


----------



## JDub (Sep 27, 2012)

Male, 20. In 5 years of driving I have been pulled over twice. Both happened when I was 19.

1 for speeding.
1 for expired inspection


----------



## Shepard (Sep 27, 2012)

Male. 18. 2 years of driving. Been pulled over a whopping 9 times. Once for speed, which I got a ticket for but is not on my record, once for no headlights, and 7 times for taillights out, in one night.'


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 27, 2012)

Female, 23yo- 0 tickets


----------



## firecoins (Sep 27, 2012)

I am 34, male.  4 speeding tickets the last one was over 3 years ago. I have been pulled over countless times mostly in my early 20's and not in several years.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 27, 2012)

Male, 29

5 total. All speeding less than 10 under the limit. 2 cleared with traffic school. 1 cleared with deferred adjudication and the other 2 I paid. 

Been pulled over more times than I can remember. All for spending less than 10 over the limit. Where I lived before Texas it was very common to be let go once it was realized someone was police/fire/EMS.


----------



## mc250f (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for all these responses everyone. I'll take a couple more from here if anyone else has any. 

Good number of responses from the females too. Thanks ladies


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 28, 2012)

Not a female, born the same year Blade Runner came out, and <0


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Sep 28, 2012)

VCEMT said:


> Not a female, born the same year Blade Runner came out, and <0


don't you mean <=, I don't think you can have negative tickets :rofl:
I kid.

Male, 23. 2 tickets, one for speeding one for headlight out or some such nonsense, it was originally careless driving for hitting a car at 5 mph but I pled guilty to a lesser offense (2 points instead of 4). That was about 3 years ago now.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 28, 2012)

Male, 1


----------



## SSwain (Sep 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Male, 1



Hard to get a ticket when your car is in the shop so long....


----------



## lucro91 (Oct 4, 2012)

Female, 3 tickets (2 speeding, 1 too fast for conditions when I hydroplaned into a car, 10 mph below speed limit.) Definitely learned my lesson  Dislocated my big toe on my right foot because I was bare foot. (Had my sandal slipped off )


----------



## dalman97 (Oct 4, 2012)

Female... one


----------



## dalman97 (Oct 4, 2012)

My moving violation was for an at fault fender bender. I'm 34 and that happened 2 years ago. 

I have been pulled over many times for different things, speeding, tags, etc.... just lucky i guess.


----------



## TB 3541 (Oct 4, 2012)

Male, 0


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 4, 2012)

Male technically 0

I had 4 tickets and I fought all in court by myself and won.


----------



## mc250f (Oct 4, 2012)

Great, thanks a lot everyone. I should have enough responses now. Really appreciate all your responses.


----------



## SDog (Oct 6, 2012)

Male 0


----------



## 7887firemedic (Oct 6, 2012)

Male-0


----------



## TB 3541 (Oct 7, 2012)

7887firemedic said:


> Male-0



Hey, welcome to the community, but I lol'ed when I saw that you edited this post. What part did you change, "male" or "0"? :rofl:


----------



## 7887firemedic (Oct 7, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Hey, welcome to the community, but I lol'ed when I saw that you edited this post. What part did you change, "male" or "0"? :rofl:



Thanks! Haha originally I didnt include gender, missed that when I read the op.


----------



## emt11 (Oct 7, 2012)

Male - 0


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 7, 2012)

hermaphrodite- 73 and counting




Someone had to be the statistical outlier 

(And he ended the survey a couple pages back)


----------



## emt11 (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh well, I like being late for the party


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Oct 7, 2012)

Even though it seems like the OP already go the responses he needs, I'll just add for the discussion.

Male and 0 tickets/traffic stops

I follow rules so I never have any problems with police. *knocks on wood*


----------



## SarahAus (Oct 10, 2012)

I feel like I need to add myself just because I'm female... and 0!


----------

